# Samsung Giving Away an NX10 & PL150!



## cloudsorghosts (Mar 25, 2010)

Samsung has reached over 10,000 followers on Twitter, so they're giving  away an NX10 (and other prizes) in a photo contest. See the details at  the link below! : 



10.000 Follower Giveaway &ndash; Finalist Vote &ldquo;Vote for your favorite&rdquo; | SamsungImaging


----------

